
Show HN: Label Studio – modular data labeling tool - deppp
https://go.heartex.net/demo/label-studio/
======
deppp
Hey HN, we're about to release an initial version of our modular data labeling
tool to the open source and want to give you a quick peek.

Any feedback is much appreciated!

~~~
yodon
Demo is pretty much useless, all that happens when someone clicks on your
example links is it shows a password prompt. You're going to have to give a
much better teaser of your site if you want anyone to actually register for
your site. I'm certainly not going to waste my time registering for a site
where I have no idea what it does or how well it does it. There is a reason
why sites spend time explaining their products to people. That time is
important.

~~~
deppp
Hey, sorry about that. It was not intentional to put an authorization there.
We have removed that. You can now click on example links and get the resulting
UI.

~~~
yodon
I'm clicking on the annotate with a bounding box example. I'm running chrome.
There is no way I can find to add a bounding box. There is a button labeled
show instructions. It reports "Something wrong, we're on it! Try it later"

These aren't subtle bugs I'm reporting. Please try your own site yourself
first before posting it to HN.

~~~
deppp
Point taken. To put a bounding box, you need to preselect a label first and
then click on the image - that should work fine. If you still have patience
with us, please check and let me know how it goes.

